# Travel to uae twice with different passport



## susushnil (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi
A friend of mine who worked in Uae on employment visa for 7 years and resigned last year.
He holds two passport, previously he worked in uae in Nepali passport, but now he is planning to
travel back for job to the same country using his Indian passport. Is it possible or will there be problems. Need your expertise ans, pls
Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You need to ask your friend whether he ever had his iris scanned when he was here before.
If yes, then he could face problems this time as his iris will already be on the immigration system and linked to his original passport.
If he were then to enter on a different passport with a different nationality - i could imagine that the authorities would be asking a few searching questions (especially if the person left the UAE with any outstanding issues).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## susushnil (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you for the response. He had his UAE id so, his fingerprint is done. He resigned from his previous job as per procedure and have no dues. His Nepali passport is not a MRP machine readable passpor
But his new Indian Passport is an MRP.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Are both passports legal? If yes, he would generally not have a problem. Lots of people use dual passports to come in and out of UAE, but generally they would use as a "tourist" passport and the other as a passport for the resident visa.


----------

